# Pecan smoked Habanero Cheddar



## wutang (Jan 11, 2010)

I got the itch for a cold smoke so I rounded up some cheese. I grabbad some habanero cheddar along with a block of regular cheddar and some monterey jack. The hab. cheddar has a serious bite and figured a little smoke would just make it better


They smoked for a couple hours at temps between 75-95. The pic doesn't do it justice. There was a nice color change and a great smoky smell. Now they are gonna hang out in the fridge for a couple days before I dig in.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 11, 2010)

Love that smoked cheese!
Bet that habanero cheddar is going to be really good with the smoke flavor.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome back WuTang.  Haven't seen you around much lately. Cheese looks great.  Hope it tastes good too!


----------



## wutang (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks. I know I have been absent lately. The wife and I have been busy at home with a new baby. I have spent time on another site and realized I have been neglecting this one a little. Thanks for the welcome back.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 31, 2010)

So how did they taste?


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks Great...


----------



## wutang (Feb 1, 2010)

They were great. I snacked on a fair amount of all 3 with crackers and beer.  The last third of each block got sliced, vac packed, then frozen. I have plans for the cheddar to go on a pulled pork bbq pizza this weekend.


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice job on the Cheese!  Problem with it is, it never lasts long enough!


----------

